# ADA ferts and additives for aquatic plants



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Does anyone know why no pet shop sells ADA ferts and additives? They are expensive, but I was hoping that at least certain pet stores carry them, especially since they carry ADA aquariums, equipment, and select supplies. If anyone is interested in ADA products for their planted aquariums, I would love to hear your opinions on this thread, or you can PM me. 

Cheers!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

What's the ADA fert brand I swear I saw some at Aquarium West today.


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

*ADA additives*

I'm pretty sure they don't have them because I called them for a specific product. Here's what they look like. Pics attached of a fert and a specific additive.

I haven't used them, but I want to see how well they work in promoting the health of aquatic plants in very specific and safe ways, and reduce algae growth in new setups.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll try order some for the fall.like September .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a feeling that Aquariums West and ADA have had some sort of falling out. AW are pushing Tropica pretty hard these days. Just speculation


----------



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't heard anything about a falling out between Aquarium West and ADA, but hey, it's possible. I currently have one ADA additive I ordered "online." Thanks April for the info. ADA however, is very expensive, so I'm cringing at what retail's gonna be. In terms of fertilizers though, I heard dry ferts are very economical, I have to do my research on that though. 

As for Tropica, I'm currently using Tropica ferts and the thing I am most disappointed about is that if I were to do the EI method, I have no idea how much of each substance/trace minerals I'm adding to my aquarium. Apparently Seachum provides "KNP" info. I think I will try to dry ferts route or ADA . I have to say I'm frustrated with the retail cost of maintaining a planted aquarium, but with ADA, I might still try because they are very precise and guide one along a very clear and specific route to success and a beautiful Nature Aquarium.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can always contact Miyabi Aqua Design directly as they are the exclusive distributor of ADA in Canada. He can tell you whether anyone in Canada has it. https://www.miyabi-aqua.com/


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Redshrimp2709 said:


> I haven't heard anything about a falling out between Aquarium West and ADA, but hey, it's possible. I currently have one ADA additive I ordered "online." Thanks April for the info. ADA however, is very expensive, so I'm cringing at what retail's gonna be. In terms of fertilizers though, I heard dry ferts are very economical, I have to do my research on that though.
> 
> As for Tropica, I'm currently using Tropica ferts and the thing I am most disappointed about is that if I were to do the EI method, I have no idea how much of each substance/trace minerals I'm adding to my aquarium. Apparently Seachum provides "KNP" info. I think I will try to dry ferts route or ADA . I have to say I'm frustrated with the retail cost of maintaining a planted aquarium, but with ADA, I might still try because they are very precise and guide one along a very clear and specific route to success and a beautiful Nature Aquarium.


Yet Another Nutrient Calculator

Just buy the ferts from Canadian Aquatics and input your tank size. Pretty simple


----------



## nicr (Nov 25, 2010)

Go with the Dry Ferts, if you want to do EI for sure. It's easy figure out the proper dosing and get into a routine. And most plants don't really care about precise ppm, they just need to have enough fertilizer available.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

For EI dosing I make my own liquid ferts from dry. Why pay for water?? 😊

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

